# Nature is Cruel - moose



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Maine Nature News 

You'll need to scroll to the bottom of the page to see the moose. It got its head stuck between two cedar trees and died.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

yup is sure can be.
Guy killed a deer, several years ago, big rack, had the head and rack of another dead buck stuck to his antlers and had been dragging it around.
Had pic's on my other hard drive that crashed.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

MaineFarmMom said:


> Maine Nature News
> 
> You'll need to scroll to the bottom of the page to see the moose. It got its head stuck between two cedar trees and died.



I do not agree. Nature is what it is, as God created it it. We just think it is cruel. Animals can endure much more than we humans can. We may not like it, but it is what it is.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nature is not cruel, it is indifferent. 

A similar thing is in the Fred Bear museam in Gainsville FL. It is the rack and skull of a small buck that got his antlers stuck in the fork of a tree. The tree had grown right around the antlers.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

jross said:


> I do not agree. Nature is what it is, as God created it it. We just think it is cruel. Animals can endure much more than we humans can. We may not like it, but it is what it is.


I agree completely. People will think mother nature is cruel but everything happens for a reason. For any species of animal to survive the best have to be saved for breeding. There are just so many ways to eliminate the weaker and undesirable in a species. People do not have to understand, they should just try not to interfere.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I've seen a video of what can happen when people interfere with moose. I don't remember how the moose got stuck but it was between two trees. Two men cut one of the trees while a third used the camera. When the moose was freed it nearly ran over two of the men. It was on a funniest video type program. Not funny! It's a wonder they weren't killed.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

jross said:


> I do not agree. Nature is what it is, as God created it it. We just think it is cruel. Animals can endure much more than we humans can. We may not like it, but it is what it is.


Agree completely. Just think of all the "other" organisms that benefitted from the buffet left by the moose........


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Absolutely Awesome taxidermy job!!!!! Thanks for sharing the photo.

Glo


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

An excerp about my gggreat grandfather:

Dec. 15, 1859 Anson Ives killed two bucks in Edwards as they were struggling against each other, with antlers locked. So firmly were they intertwined in fact, that the heads had to be severed in order to take the carcasses away separately. New York Reformer Watertown NY (Thursday weekly paper which became the Watertown Times in 1870). From microfilm at Saint Lawrence University, Canton NY. 

Michelle


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

There are two bucks found dead locked together and are taxidermied and on the wall in the NYS DEC head office in Avon NY. That probably isn't an easy taxidermy job!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Tad said:


> There are two bucks found dead locked together and are taxidermied and on the wall in the NYS DEC head office in Avon NY. That probably isn't an easy taxidermy job!


My guess is that they do 90% of the work with the cape on the form without the rack and do that part last.


----------

